# Anyone attending the Ring in Seattle?



## svstats (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello all, 

I am new to the board and posting for the first time. I will be traveling to Seattle next month to experience my first ring. 

It has been a pleasure to learn this work, I have been preparing using DVDs of Otto Schenk's Met production, I believe from maybe the early 1990s?

Anyway I have never been to Seattle Opera and was wondering if anyone had any tips.If you are going, what are your opinions of the other programs connected to the Ring that week? Are any of them worthwhile. 

I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## Hoffmann (Jun 10, 2013)

I haven't done the Seattle Ring, but I've seen a couple of others (Munich and Berlin) and would offer a word of advice (I've posted this elsewhere, so please forgive me for repeating myself), so for what it's worth:

The operas are long, and there are some moments less lively than others. This may not be an issue for you (or others out there), but I found that eating a larger meal at mid-day, taking a nap for about an hour or so and then getting up and drinking an espresso before heading to the theater helped me stay awake and enjoy the performances. When I looked up and down my row, there were many heads nodding off. I figured I spent too much and traveled too far to fall asleep.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I am going to Cycle 1:









This will be my first live Ring as well. I also have tickets to the Tuesday symposium. I may also hit up the free champagne and dinner they offer donors after Das Rheingold. The other events don't really interest me and I look forward to exploring Seattle on my days off.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Hoffmann said:


> When I looked up and down my row, there were many heads nodding off.


Those weaklings!


----------



## svstats (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah the symposium seems like a good idea. I am going to Cycle 3 and I saw the second Cycle symposium is already sold out.

Not too worried about the length. I saw 'Die Meistersinger' in Chicago and 'Tristan' in Houston this year so won't be a problem.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The only real concerns are Rheingold's continuous 2.5 hours with no intermission (no drinks beforehand for me) and the 2 hour Prologue + Act I stretch of Götterdämmerung. The rest is in rather manageable 1-1.5 hour chunks.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The seats are really comfortable and the sets are amazingly beautiful. If any of you wish a guided tour of the city when you are here send me a private message. I have lived here 28 years and it is the most beautiful city in the US. You might also check out my brother's website on Seattle best sights to see: dazzlingplaces.com.
John


----------

